# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Εκτυπωτής] ML-1640

## radiotimes

το προβλημα  που βγαζει ειναι κατα την εκτυπωση αλλες γραμμες ειναι εντονες και αλλες αχνες αλλα σε τυχαια σειρα οπως παρακατω σάρωση0001.jpg.
Αυτο τον ειχα ανοιξει και του αλλαξα το solenoid.Και με αλλο τονερ κανει ακριβως το ιδιο.

----------


## takis1964

Το ντραμ το ειδες?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## radiotimes

To Ντραμ ειναι ενταξει ουτως η αλλως ειναι ενσωματωμενο στο τονερ οποτε αν ειχε προβλημα δεν θα το εκανε με το καινουργιο τονερ.

----------


## chip

αφού δοκίμασες άλλο τόνερ σημαίνει οτι δεν φταίει το cartridge τονερ και κατά συνέπεια δεν φταίει και το drum (που είναι ενσωματωμένο στο cartridge του τόνερ)
Το κακό είναι ότι το πρόβλημα αυτό μάλλον μπορεί να έχει διάφορες αιτίες....

Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποια χαλαρή ηλεκτρική σύνδεση μεταξύ εκτυπωτή και toner cartridge, οπότε πρέπει να ελέγξεις τους connector εσωτερικά μήπως έχει χαλαρώσει κάποιος από την εγχείρηση που του είχες κάνει και να ελέγξεις και τις ηλεκτρικές επαφές που έχει ο εκτυπωτής για να δίνει (υψηλή) τάση στο cartridge. Φυσικά θα μπορούσε να είναι και πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό δηλαδή να μην παράγει σταθερή τάση (δίνει διάφορες τάσεις από -1300V έως +5000V)...

Άλλη περίπτωση εξαρτήματος που ίσως να είναι και το ύποπτο είναι το trasfer roller (εντόπισε το στο service manual σελίδα 3-8 ) που πατάει το χαρτί πάνω στο drum δες αν για κάποιο λόγω  έχει πρόβλημα (στα ελατήρια ή αν έχει πάθει κάποια ζημιά (πχ αποσυντίθεται...) Αν αυτό το εξάρτημα δεν πατάει με σταθερή δύναμη το χαρτί δεν θα είναι και σταθερή η ποιότητα εκτύπωσης... προσοχή γιατί είναι ευαίσθητο εξάρτημα που δεν πρέπει να το πιάνουμε... και σίγουρα να μην πέσουν υγρά πάνω του...

δες την απόσταση που επαναλαμβάνεται το πρόβλημα εδώ είναι η απόσταση από το πρόβλημα που δημιουργούν τα διάφορα περιστρεφόμενο μέρη του εκτυπωτή (ή περιφέρειά τους)

OPC Drum = 75.5mm
Charge Roller = 37.7mm
Supply Roller = 47.5mm
Develop Roller = 35.2mm
*Transfer Roller = 46.2mm*
Heat Roller = 63.9mm
Pressure Roller = 75.4mm

----------

Thansavv (15-01-16)

----------

